# Just saw Tactical EMS Course May 4-8 in Texas



## medic417 (Apr 13, 2009)

So many ask about tactical EMS thought I should list this one that is coming up in May in Texas.  http://www.techproservices.net/events.php

Please do not ask me about it as I have no knowledge of their tactical EMS program.


----------



## carpentw (Apr 24, 2009)

Sounds interesting.


----------

